# I regret my sona



## Cyberchowww (Oct 12, 2019)

Hej,

A while ago. Probably a year or so, I made my first sona. I picked a chowchow (hence my UserName) because they are my favourite dog breed but honestly... I kinda regret it.
When artists draw her she mostly looks like damn teddy bear more than a dog (not their fault obv, chows tend to look like bears anyway), her hair cut is unpractical for as a fursuit, etc... And mostly of all my personality is not that one of a chowchow. 

It has been creeping on me for a while now but now I am sure... I don't like my sona and I regret making her... Again, all the art of her I have is AMAZING skill-wise but she just doesn't suit me. 

Does this sound familiar to anyone? 

Atm I don't know what to go for. I want a sona that looks nice as fursuit (let a girl dream about ever getting a suit yeet), but I also don't want an overly used species. 
Personally I like Kitsunes a lot but that makes me feel like a weaboo (I have a kitsune oc, who I love more than my actual sona) and dragons. But I don't know how dragon fursuits work??? 
My favourite animals are rats and birds but that is out of the question. As much I like other people their sonas of those animals, it is not my thing. 

Recently I found a place where I can work on cosplays so eventually a fursuit (like space, storage and materials are present, just have to pay for whatever I use), so I feel like I should go on with it.

How did you guys find your sona. Do some people have multiple sona's?
What do you think works the best for fursuits? Etc?

Sorry for the wall of complains. I feel super dried creative-wise so send help please xD
Thanks a lot <3


----------



## Kinare (Oct 12, 2019)

Lots of people have multiple sonas! One of my good friends has... I've lost count. A hyena, a dragon, a white tiger, an arctic fox, a snow leopard (my personal fav) are just the ones I've met, but he has more. He switches between them every couple months it seems like, depending on his mood. They each have a special meaning to him, some more than others. He changes his Discord username and icon to match and has gotten ree'd at by others because of changing so often, but it doesn't bother me.

As for how I settled on mine, well, for me I am VERY much like a cat and they just happen to be my favorite critters, so it seemed natural to me to pick a cat. I already had a black panther species created from when I was a kid, so I used that and then added my other favorites in there. I ended up with a black panther base, added sabertooth fangs, tiger stripes, lynx ears, and a floofy snow leopard tail. The back floof isn't from anything specific, but it's one feature that each cat has differently among them, like how every human has different hair. Her mate for example has bangs and no back floof.

Also a side note... Kitsune aren't exclusive to anime, so liking them doesn't make you a weaboo. Even so, you can like the style of a creature without being a part of whatever community it may belong to. Of course, you should feel comfortable with whatever you choose as a sona, so if it makes you uncomfortable then fair enough.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 12, 2019)

Cyberchowww said:


> How did you guys find your sona. Do some people have multiple sona's?
> What do you think works the best for fursuits? Etc?



Well, I "created" my sona before getting into the community and didn't really consider making one. But from curiosity, I made an online test and the result was skunk. First, I didn't really know, what I should think of that, but it made me laugh and I kinda sympathized with the idea. Now I think it does actually fit me in a certain way, and I'm more than happy that I stayed. Not shure tough how it would look as a fursuit, but I'm not considering getting one anyways.
Since there are people with multiple sonas, I would recommend you, to just create an additional one.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Oct 12, 2019)

I've got three sonas myself. My fox, Ra'ara represents my playful, light-hearted side. My astral dragon/wolf hybrid Valerio, represents my serious nature. I've also got an as-of-yet unnamed black werewolf who represents my dark side. I tend to stay away from him because I don't enjoy letting my anger and hatred out, but there are times it happens, and when it does, the wolf is who I see.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 12, 2019)

When I first joined the Fandom, I was going to be a Keeshond, thus my name as well.  Then I realized that everyone would think that I was a husky, so I changed it to a Sabertooth.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 12, 2019)

My fursona went through about 6-7 iterations before I was truly happy with her. I never bought are of the previous versions, but I did drop IRL cash in SecondLife a few times to recreate her. So I can understand a bit of the sting that comes with paid money that potentially no longer 'serves its purpose', despite the good quality and happiness it once brought. I really get where you're coming from! It can be hard to make something and just say, 'This is it, this is what represents ME'.

Some people have multiple fursonas for this exact reason, or choose to say that their 'sona is a shapeshifter of sorts. I see it a lot on SecondLife, and a good bit on FA.

I also designed my fursona based on similar reasons, particularly the fursuit possibilities. I wanted an interesting design that worked well for 2D illustrations, but would also transfer well to a fursuit design. It's always wise to think ahead when making designs of any sort, and that certainly goes for character design! Doubly so for a character that you're choosing to represent yourself with in a fandom/community presence. It's almost more intricate that a company mascot, definitely more personal! My two favorite animals are cats and rabbits, and I so desperately wanted a rabbit to work out for me... My husband has called me 'bunny' since we got together in 2011. It feels really weird not using a rabbit, but it just didn't stick for me. I tried 3-4 iterations and designs, different kind of rabbits-different colors, breeds, etc. It just never stuck with me.  So, it's kind of weird using this raccoon design despite all my inside jokes and pet-names I've grown accustom to over the years, but it's working with time! 

It's 2019, liking kitsunes and having one for your fursona won't make you a weeaboo. Maaaybe, if you dress them up in ahegao collage tshirts and a Naruto headband while speaking in broken Japanese, while dancing to 2000s nightcore remixes... But if you just let your personality shine through and do you, I promise you that you will be a-okay. lol Rats and birds make for super interesting designs! So do dragons. Good choices all around.

Maybe it's worth sketching ideas? They don't have to be refined. Heck, even make a folder of inspo images to see if anything 'sparks'. Brainstorm and see what stuff you naturally gravitate towards in other designs! That could be a fun time-killer AND it might point you in the right direction.  Dogs seem to be the go-to for fursonas, especially when it comes to fursuit. I've found when I search 'fursuit', I get a see of doggies. It also looks like some people commission out dog head sculpts and modify them to look like other animals. I've seen it done for ferrets, raccoons, cats, and possums. Sharks and dragons seem more difficult to transfer over to suits, but man, are the results cool!

Best of luck in figuring things out. If you ever want to vent or brainstorm, do feel free to message me. 
Remember that it's never a bad idea to get ideas from others' work. As long as you only use it as inspiration and don't copy or steal, you're fine.
Try looking at designs and see what speaks to you, and build from that.


----------



## Tonkat (Oct 12, 2019)

I have sooo many sonas! I'll have a main one for a while and then I go and make a design I connect with more and switch. I switch around a lot so really there's no shame in having multiple sonas. Personally, I think having multiple sonas is fun! You can have them interact with one another or have one for ever holiday (like halloween and Christmas and stuff).

Right now I connect the most with my cheetah sona so she's my main for now. I'm not all athletic so I don't connect with animal in that way, it's more the nervousness of the animal that made me make a sona out of it.

I just suggest that you do what you want, honestly. If you want to change your sona there's no shame in it! You can keep the old design as a character on the side if you're really attached to it.


----------



## Cyberchowww (Oct 16, 2019)

First of all, sorry for the slow reply.

Thanks for all the kind and understanding replies. I really appreciate it. I think I know what to do next!

I think I will make two potential sonas with different colour schemes. Probably a dragon and a kitsune, and then indeed go to some fursuiters and ask which one is the best to make a fursuit of. 

I really appreciate the input and I will revisit this thread in times of need. From the bottom of my heart, thank you!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 16, 2019)

I have that problem and its there for long time. However its not Bout the looks but general opinion.

As a person who roleplays quite a lot, it is heartbreaking when sona on which you have worked for two years loses with just another flashy fuckboy adopt? Yeah this is really demotivating.

I think i got used to it already though.


----------

